# Bartlett Burst Replica in Ontario



## kelowna (Dec 22, 2010)

Rare and great guitars.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Clicked expecting to see “that” guitar...


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

2manyGuitars said:


> Clicked expecting to see “that” guitar...
> View attachment 414536


Oh, it’s still there……Jidiot


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

bzrkrage said:


> Oh, it’s still there……Jidiot
> View attachment 414550


What’s the story with this one?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

JRtele said:


> What’s the story with this one?


There's a big long story somewhere here regarding a "specific member" who was a bit.......shifty.
The guitar above (in my post) is NOT a real Bartlett build.
Can someone post the thread link? I'm unable to locate it.


----------



## no.mop (Dec 21, 2009)

bzrkrage said:


> There's a big long story somewhere here regarding a "specific member" who was a bit.......shifty.
> The guitar above (in my post) is NOT a real Bartlett build.
> Can someone post the thread link? I'm unable to locate it.


The thread got nuked, but Google still has a cached version - only the first 2/3 pages though 
Page 1
Page 2


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

no.mop said:


> The thread got nuked, but Google still has a cached version - only the first 2/3 pages though
> Page 1
> Page 2


Wow, the whole "was not mean but informative " got nuked? 
No wonder I was having trouble viewing this. ....


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I think I'd save myself $8K and buy that $1800 Epiphone on Kijiji. That way I'm only out $1400.


----------

